# Beethoven Violin Sonatas



## Triplets

I have the Suk/Panenka set on Supraphon, but I'd like another complimentary view. Any suggestions?


----------



## KenOC

A very different view, very very HIP! I like it.


----------



## Janspe

Isabelle Faust and Alexander Melnikov recorded the complete set for harmonia mundi, it's really worth checking out!

Being an avid fan of Martha Argerich, I occasionally listen to her and Gidon Kremer playing the set - but I'd say that their recording isn't for everybody...


----------



## Weston

I found the Pamela and Claude Franck set to my liking because of the violin tone. I think I may be alone in that fan club however. Better known versions just sounded screechy to me in the samples when I was shopping.


----------



## Triplets

I used to have the Franks, which somehow went missing. I agree, no one ever seems to appreciate that set.


----------



## Steatopygous

Anyone who has read my comments on violinists (yes, both of you), know that my favourite is the late Belgian, Arthur Grumiaux. The Beethoven sonatas are no exception: near perfect readings by Grumiaux and the great pianist Clara Haskil. Perlman and Ashkenazy are also very fine, much more demonstrative.Kremer and Argerich, as noted above, also very worth-while.


----------



## Pugg

Perlman and Ashkenazy any day :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Try Capucon and Bradley

Kremer and Argerich

Heifetz is also worth a listen but the problem comes with the recording balance that the violin is so closely balanced that it seems like a violin with piano accompaniment. Also his partners tend to be competant but self-effacing pianists. He did make a recording of the kreutzer with Moiseiwisch which is well worth a listen as is Argerich and Perlman (live) in the same sonata.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yes, I like Kremer and Argerich best of those I've heard, but Faust and Melnikov offer a good, recent-ish alternative perspective.


----------



## PeterF

I have complete sets of the Beethoven Violin Sonatas by:
Francescatti / Casadesus
Menuhin / Kempff
Stern / Istomin
Kavakos / Pace

Each of them has something special to offer.


----------

